# Help! Goat has stomach issues



## emjay7823 (Jan 15, 2013)

My 6 month old beor goat has a somwhat large abdomen and she has stopped eating. I checked for bloat and I can hear liquid sloshing around, what do I need to do..help please


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Is the left side high up & hard?
Is she still nrsing or on bottles?


----------



## emjay7823 (Jan 15, 2013)

not on bottles, not reallly hard either when you touch her stomach you hear water sloshing


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Is she up & around? Grinding teeth?
Um, the slosh is not good. Did she get slammed that you know of?
This might be a vet call to draw out fluids.


----------



## emjay7823 (Jan 15, 2013)

I called my vet and the said to give her mineral oil and see if that calmed her stomach down. She did get slammed though by a younger buck, he rammed her the other night


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I'd have the vet come out.... Sloshing is not good, especially if she got rammed the other day by the buck. If he won't come out, bring her in.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I hate to say this but it sounds like it could be an internal injury.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

That's what I thought too...


----------



## emjay7823 (Jan 15, 2013)

As of this morning there is no more sloshing and she is up and eating, shes even trying to get into the house again (she was a bottle baby). Just in case we do have a vet check up tomorrow morning


----------



## just_plain_bob (May 4, 2013)

cute picture


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Cute! Vet check up was a good idea..... How is she?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, she is cute, glad she is better


----------

